# Diamond bows



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I've seen a few of you guy's on here that have Diamond bow's. Just wondering if any of you are shooting the Rock. It looks like a really solid bow. Might even get one. Tell me your thought's on it.


----------



## Poulton (Nov 22, 2006)

Have never shot the Rock but if it is anything like the rest of their line, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I've got no doubt that it's probably a really great bow but, i've changed my mind. I got a really good deal on a Bear Truth. Not the Truth 2. I couldn't help myself. I think i'll be much happier with it anyway. Thank's guy's.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The Rock is a really nice little bow. Basically, it's an "sped up" Diamond Rapture. The only negative I would have (and this is reaching) is it's not a parallel limb bow. Parallel limbs make all the difference in the world on today's faster bows.

DW, I hope you like your Truth.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Tx P. I'll be picking it up Friday.


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

I shoot a 2008 Rock. I love it. It is fast and is on the money. I would trade my new parker for a Diamond Bowtech Rock. My Parker does not shoot as good, that is my .02 worth.


Calvin


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

My wife shoots a Diamond and she loves it. I prefer my Mathews but to each his own


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I shoot a Black Ice, and I love it. Not the fastest bow in the world, but quiet and smooth.


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

I shoot the Iceman and it delivers. It's my first bow and I love it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I also shoot a Black Ice and love it....and I've shot the Iceman and it's every bit as awesome!! Neither are speed demons, but, I've never shot another bow that compares to either of them on smoothness. Both are a real pleasure to shoot!!


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Im going to get a bowtech destroyer for christmas, but will never get rid of the black ice. Its just too accurate. I have shot the iceman too and it shoots great, but doesnt draw as smooth and easy as the black ice.


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

I've got a 3 year old Diamond Rapture that i wouldn't trade for anything.Short axle to axle,easy to get around with.Not a speed demon at 270 fps but real quiet.You can't go wrong with any Diamond IMO.


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

I shoot a marquis. Quiet, nice balance, smooth. You will not be disappointed with Diamond..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yup. My son shoots a Black Ice and I shoot a Tec Hunter Elite by Diamond...we both love ours and I really like Diamond's customer service.

TH


----------

